# Top Secret Drum Corps



## Reloader (Oct 30, 2007)

I remember watching these amazing drummers when the Edinburgh Tattoo was televised last year. Thoroughly enjoyed watching them again:

[youtube]o7k6VYGtm8g[/youtube]


----------



## Bombardier (Oct 30, 2007)

Took sometime to load but very impressive 
Great video post mate


----------



## Drone_pilot (Oct 31, 2007)

Excellent, saw these last year and thought thay were very good, so it was great to see them again.

Thanks for posting the video Kenny.


----------

